# 2011 Cruze 1.4L LT -Heater not Working-



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

So this morning I drive to work and everything is just fine. The drive home from work it was warm out so I don't know if anything was wrong. But I went out tonight and noticed that my heat wasn't working, it just blows cold air no matter what I set it to. Also, all vents are open no matter what vents I select to be open. Great. The "fan speed" works though so I can vary how hard it blows or shut it off if I like to.

Great.

I bought this in October 2010 brand new and it's the second issue I've had. The first being that they sold me the car with a broken window lol. Front driverside window was off it's track when I picked it up. Didn't notice until later in the day.

Called the dealership twice tonight, couldn't get ahold of anyone from the service department. I sure hope they fix this for free, and I'm getting pretty frustrated. Sold me a broken car, didn't give me the winter mats I was promised (no biggie, but still), and now this issue with only 9000km on the car.

Just thought I would see if anyone else is having this problem.

It's going to suck not being able to defrost my windshield in the morning...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thermostat is bad, there's a TSB for it


----------



## gjscott (Apr 11, 2014)

moobox said:


> So this morning I drive to work and everything is just fine. The drive home from work it was warm out so I don't know if anything was wrong. But I went out tonight and noticed that my heat wasn't working, it just blows cold air no matter what I set it to. Also, all vents are open no matter what vents I select to be open. Great. The "fan speed" works though so I can vary how hard it blows or shut it off if I like to.
> 
> Great.
> 
> ...



What was the issue, I'm having this exact same problem right now ?

I'm sure it's not the thermostat as suggested as the engine temperature is fine and at normal setpoint. I"m inclined to think it's an electronics and/or sensor problem.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

gjscott said:


> What was the issue, I'm having this exact same problem right now ?
> 
> I'm sure it's not the thermostat as suggested as the engine temperature is fine and at normal setpoint. I"m inclined to think it's an electronics and/or sensor problem.


I'm currently inclined to think the coolant level is low.....has enouph to keep it from overheating but not enouph for the heater core to be full.

Check the coolant level.

Rob


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

simple fix. You need to reset the computer in the car. Just pull the ground off the battery and wait a few minutes reconnect and it should be fixed. You will need to reset your time and date on the radio. 

I had the same issue. Some reason the computer that controls the vents get stupid and stop working correctly. I have almost 100k miles and this has only happened once.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cruze2011white said:


> simple fix. You need to reset the computer in the car. Just pull the ground off the battery and wait a few minutes reconnect and it should be fixed. You will need to reset your time and date on the radio.
> 
> I had the same issue. Some reason the computer that controls the vents get stupid and stop working correctly. I have almost 100k miles and this has only happened once.


Sounds like the same problem mentioned in the condensation thread - just a different set of flaps. You should be able to fix that by pull the fuse mentioned in there - that will be the same a pulling the battery - but just for that particular module.


----------

